# Caveat Filed



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2012)

The hub finally got around to spreading the manure from behind the barn. So I hit the field to see if I missed anything from the dump that was back there. And this is what I found.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2012)

A caveat file is a like a waiting period until the inventor decides if he wants to patent the item.


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 2, 2012)

Is that some kind of jar lid?


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes it is a jar lid. And it is not nearly as big as the picture [].


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2012)

Very cool Renee, I've never seen the term embossed on anything..[]


----------



## botlguy (Jun 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Very cool Renee, I've never seen the term embossed on anything..[]


 Agreed, that is brand new to me also. It does look like a jar lid, perhaps with some pertinant measurements we could determine what jar it was intended for.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2012)

My little jar lid measures 2 inches across. I looked through all the bottles I aquired from behind the barn and nothing I have fits it. I thought it would be really neat if I had the bottle boxed up that went with it. So if you guys can figure it out that would be great. Do you need more measurements?


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm wondering if it's not one of those early furniture moving disks for easy sliding and moving of furniture on carpet...


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2012)

I disagree Jim. It has a lip on the underside.  The "wings and dips" side being the top. And something held it on the jar. Do you need more pictures?


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

I think I do...


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's one I think you can see it setting up off the table a little bit better.


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

The raised edges around the top seem so random it just has me stumped...


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2012)

Please don't give up yet!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Dugout
> 
> The hub finally got around to spreading the manure from behind the barn. So I hit the field to see if I missed anything from the dump that was back there. And this is what I found.


 
 The raised edges seem like ramps or cam style locks, to exert pressure towards the sealing surface.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2012)

Agreed. And possibly a clamp something too.


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Please don't give up yet!


 I never do, I'll let it fry my brain before giving in...


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 3, 2012)

Something similar....Go to google,...click "more" ...find patents, type in "fruit jar lid" .     (Lotsa pictures) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.google.com/patents/US101074?printsec=drawing&dq=fruit+jar+lids&ei=KwzMT9GmHYm40QHllq1o#v=onepage&q=fruit%20jar%20lids&f=false


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

If you read it Joe it appears he is talking about "Tin Lids" not glass..At least the way I see it...[:-]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 3, 2012)

I have to boogie but that looks interesting.
 It may be in there IF it was patented.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 3, 2012)

I see glass and tin closures...(In the jar lid patents, you mean, right?)


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I see glass and tin closures...(In the jar lidÂ patents, you mean, right?)


 In the link you posted, that is a tin lid that I see when reading it...


----------



## botlguy (Jun 4, 2012)

There are several Fruit Jars that have that ramp type closure / lid. They required a wire or band to complete the closure. This one, at 2" diameter, is typically too small for a regular Fruit Jar, sold empty for home canning use, although we do find the Midget Mason 1858 jars that have small openings. 

 I suspect we need to look for product type jars, those sold with a product in them. I am unfamiliar with all the product jars but even the Red Nook has product jars listed if the jars themselves were embossed and perhaps some where the jars were unembossed. 

 I appreciate the expertise of this group with regard to reseach of such topics.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm gonna guess a bastardization of Latin, French and English meaning "Patent Applied for" and possibly Canadian so US patents won't show.
 Just a guess from the N Idaho area of interest.
 Edit, Oh com'om. Basstar


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 4, 2012)

Caveats were instituted by the U.S. Patent Act of 1836, but were discontinued in 1909, with the U.S. Congress abolishing the system formally in 1910. A caveat was similar to a patent application with a description of an invention and drawings, but without examination for patentable subject matter and without a requirement for patent claims. A patent caveat was an official notice of intention to file a patent application at a later date. A caveat expired after one year, but could be renewed by paying an annual fee of $10. From

 A patent caveat was a type of preliminary application for a patent that gave an inventor an additional ninety days grace to file a regular patent application. The caveat would prevent anyone else that filed an application on the same or similar invention from having their application processed for ninety days, while the caveat holder was given an opportunity to file a full patent application first. Caveats are no longer issued. From

 This gives an end date for when the jar lid was made (1909).


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 4, 2012)

I guess my guess was fairly close, thanks for making it straight Mike. My closest find in RB and Fruit jar Works is a  DeSteiger patent, something to work off.
 I'm going to move this over to Fruit Jars now, I'm sure it's related and may get more attention.


----------

